# Want to transform blank entry room into a space for my husbands military awards



## USMCwife06 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello, this is my second desperate room needing help post lol and it's the space right off the entry so I really want to look be complete already. It's small and supposed to be a formal seating/dining area with a staircase. We love our stairs but this room is just ruining the rest of the space. I want to turn in into a cozy space with seating and put up some of my husbands awards, medals and military photos. He has tons so of course I can't put them all because than I would have rows and rows of just frames, I want it to have some style at the same time but the only thing I know is he want some navy color in it (since their dress blues uniform is navy blue). For me I love navy and brown with some cream to soften but that's all I have, should i make printed curtain panels, a table in the center? Lighting? What other decor? The wall is a soft brown, we just recently painted it because we love the color and brown goes with many colors, the mantle is not mounted to anything it just stands there, we have plans to finish that soon but it's probably the easiest part of the room right now so I'll finish that once we have everything else for this space. I've also thought about replacing the mantle with a desk and nice upholstered chair or a tall bookshelf but I still don't know where to go from there. I don't want it to look like an office only, I want seating for more than 1 if possible. Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sorry I don't have any ideas for you but I think it's a wonderful project. You must be so proud of your husband.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's my idea. I'd make a little library. 

Start by building off the existing faux FP...
Make a pair doors doors for the bottom with glass
inserts in the doors...Put three glass shelves inside
for medals and military memorabilia. Light this cabinet
inside. the top looks to be about Six inches deep?

On top of the existing top -- place another shelf 1 x 8 inches
directly on top...this will make it 7 1/2 inches deep...this will
be your first bookshelf. Place another 1 x 8 vertically on each end
coming in about three inches on each end...From there put in your
shelves for books, and additional military stuff and photos.
The reason I said to come in three inches is so that you can make a 
nice crown molding on the top -- to match the mantle top on the
faux FP.
End the top of the bookcase about where the window on
the left ends. Place a chair on the right side of the window with a
floor lamp in the back for reading, and a small end table next to the chair,
as well. 
If you like this idea, I'll do a drawing for you.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice Idea.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

It seems like retro style. Nice project


----------



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello. You have a nice home. Your stairs looks really nice too. You can build shelves under your stairs which can be used to display your husband's awards and all. Here's an example:


----------

